# Unable to open your default e-mail folders on Outlook



## Charlton (Sep 16, 1999)

Hello All,

When ever I launch MS Outlook XP/2002 version (XP home edition OS)

I get the following error msg .....

"Unable to open your default e-mail folders. The .DLL file for the informa
tion service could not be found. MAPI was unable to load the information s
ervice PSTPRX.DLL. Be sure the service is correctly installed and configur
ed."

(The only action available is to click "OK".)

let me know the solution to the problem.... thanks in advance!

Charlton


----------



## RandyG (Jun 26, 2000)

OL2002: Error Message: MAPI Was Unable to Load the Information Service Pstprx.dll

That should help.


----------



## rpaulsrud (May 23, 2004)

Method 1: Change Profiles

To do this:
Close Outlook 2002. 
Click Start, point to Settings, and then click Control Panel.
Double-click Mail.
Click Show Profiles.
In the box that reads The following profiles are setup on this computer, verify if there are two profiles listed. If there are two profiles listed and Outlook is configured to use a profile named Microsoft Outlook Internet Settings, the profile may be damaged. Configure Outlook to use the second profile. To do this:
Click Always use this profile, and then in the box below this selection, click on the second profile listing.
Click OK.
Method 2: Manually Create a Profile for Outlook 2002

To do this: 
Close Outlook 2002. 
Click Start, point to Settings, and then click Control Panel.
Double-click Mail.
Click Show Profiles, click Add, name the profile, and then click OK.
Click Add a new e-mail account, and then click Next.
Click a type of account, and then click Next.
In the E-mail Accounts dialog box, enter the necessary information, and then click Next.
Click Finish.
If the Always use this profile option is selected, select the profile that you just created, and then click OK. 

NOTE: In some cases you may need to click the Prompt for Profile option to correct this problem after you create a new profile.


----------



## Charlton (Sep 16, 1999)

Thanks RandyG and rpaulsrud. I will give it a shot.

Charlton


----------



## RandyG (Jun 26, 2000)

Let us know if either helped, which one did, or if you found a different resolution.


----------

